# Barranquilla - Shakira's Hometown



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Edited


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Buenavista Mall*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Barranquilla looks very nice; the mall ^^ is very nice too

edit: Shakira too


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> SHAKIRA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barranquilla know as "curramba la bella" is a city that never slpeep party 7-24 has a famous carnival not to mention beautiful women,plus caribeean ocean & magdalena river what else you can ask?hno:


----------

